# Installing A Prodigy Brake Controller Into A 2007 Chevy Suburban



## Faups

Hello,

Just wanted to share a quick bit of info for anyone looking to install a Prodigy (P3) Brake Controller into a 2007/2008 Chevrolet Suburban. I did a lot of homework and just wanted to share and maybe save somebody else all the hassle.

I had (2) RV parts departments in SE MI tell me my existing Prodigy GM wiring harness (plug and play type) that I de-installed from a 2005 Chevy Tahoe was also compatible with our family's new 2007 Chevy Suburban - this is incorrect. I had to cut off the end of this harness and splice these wires into my vehicles wiring harness under the steering column - the other end plugs into my P3 controller.

I gleaned this info (below) from another source on the web - the instructions are step by step and 100% correct:

The 2007 and 2008 Suburban no longer has the quick tow package port underneath the dashboard. All the necessary wires are run (as long as the Suburban has the factory installed tow package) and are blunt cut under the dash. You will need to hardwire the Prodigy wires to these wires. With the introduction of the new body style trucks and SUVS in 2007 the new GM vehicles no longer have these wires in a neat plug.

The tow package wiring is located under the dash, above where your left leg would be if you were sitting behind the wheel. Look for a bundle of 4 or 5 wires taped to a larger wiring harness. The tow package harness has a white tag taped to it, which makes it easier to identify. These wires do not connect to the controller color for color, they wire up as follows. The red and black striped tow package wire connects to the black wire on the controller, the light blue tow package wire connects to the red controller wire, the white tow package wire connects to the white brake controller wire, and the dark blue tow package wire connects to the blue brake controller wire.

Important note: Also - you will need to connect both the 12v power wire and the Electric Brake wire underneath your engine hood to the posts on the front of the fuse block in the engine compartment to complete this install. Mine were easy to find - the wires were red and black striped and rolled up with black electrical tape. I had to buy (2) metric nuts from the hardware (as my post connections had no nuts on them).

Hope this helps - feel free to ask questions. This is a VERY easy install when you have all of the info prior to starting the project.

Happy camping,

Faups


----------



## battalionchief3

We got 3 new style burbs at work and I said "oh, those should just plug in and were good." Yeah I too found out the hard way and had to hunt for the harness. Found it and said im not spending all day hooking these 3 controllers up so we took them to the trailer shop and they did it for us....Dont know why GM got stupid and did that, guess it saved them 20 cents per truck and allowed them to repay there bailout


----------



## thefulminator

It should be the installation done here.


----------



## ELSEWHERE

battalionchief3 said:


> We got 3 new style burbs at work and I said "oh, those should just plug in and were good." Yeah I too found out the hard way and had to hunt for the harness. Found it and said im not spending all day hooking these 3 controllers up so we took them to the trailer shop and they did it for us....Dont know why GM got stupid and did that, guess it saved them 20 cents per truck and allowed them to repay there bailout


It may have something to do with the integrated trailer brake control option which was first available with the mid-year, "new body" Chev/GMC trucks in 2007. Maybe they figured if a buyer wanted a brake controller he would get the factory one, not an aftermarket unit...not to handy for someone wanting to retrofit a brake controller.


----------



## thefulminator

Ah, I researched the integrated brake controller for my Silverado long and hard before I purchased.

I was given the same answer by three different dealers on getting the factory brake controller installed after delivery. The short answer is that it can't be done. The main problem is that GM doesn't offer the factory controller for sale as a kit or in pieces. It also would require an new dashboard panel that has the inset for mounting the controller.


----------



## battalionchief3

Huh....guess that answers that. Wonder why they would not allow you to put a factory one in later? More money for GM. They should have left the plug and play in and make it so you can plug your factory GM controller in. Missing out on some money there GM...


----------



## thefulminator

I agree. In the end, I pulled the Prodigy out of my old truck and installed it with the help of the video linked above. Since I am already familiar with how the Prodigy works and I like the mounting location, I am happy without the factory controller.


----------



## Matthias

Hello Forum !

Thank you very much for this post as it helped me to successfully install a Prodigy P3 brake controller in my 2007 Suburban.

Although this post is 6 years old I would like to add some pictures, showing the exact location of the cables under the dash and under the hood of a 2007 Suburban - I had a hard time finding them.

Thanks again and best regards

Matthias


----------

